# [Application] Kwit, arrêter de fumer avec style



## geoffrey (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me permet de faire un peu de pub pour mon application qui vient d'être publiée aujourd'hui sur l'appstore (validée du premier coup  ).

C'est une application gratuite (pour son lancement) qui s&#8217;appelle *kwit* et exploite des mécanismes de la gamification pour aider les gens à arrêter de fumer. 

Site web : http://kwit.fr
Lien AppStore : http://bit.ly/J6Qjtn

Au lancement, l&#8217;utilisateur indique quand il a arrêté de fumer,  ainsi que ses habitudes de fumeur (cigarettes par jour, prix d&#8217;un paquet de cigarettes et cigarettes par paquet).

A partir de là, il aura accès aux différents écrans de l&#8217;application :
- le profil : qui indique son niveau général, son grade ainsi que son niveau dans 5 catégories (santé, bien-être, argent, temps et cigarette).
- les statistiques : où l&#8217;utilisateur pourra suivre en direct le temps écoulé depuis qu&#8217;il a arrêté de fumer, l&#8217;argent qu&#8217;il a ainsi économisé ainsi que le nombre de cigarettes qu&#8217;il n&#8217;a pas fumé. Il pourra partager ses progrès avec ses amis sur Facebook, sur Twitter et par email.
- les réussites : l&#8217;utilisateur aura la possibilité de débloquer jusqu&#8217;à 60 réussites, 12 dans chacune des 5 catégories précédemment citées. Les réussites sur la santé et le bien-être sont de surcroit éducatives. En effet, elles informeront l&#8217;utilisateurs sur les effets bénéfiques de l&#8217;arrêt du tabac pour son organisme et son corps.

J'ai préparé un petit dossier de presse ici : kwit.fr/presse/dossier_presse.pdf

Je suis preneur de tous les retours possibles sur l'application en vue de l'améliorer  

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Larme (15 Mai 2012)

J'ai pas téléchargé, mais même si je trouve l'idée sympa, voici quelques reproches que je pourrais apporter :
Les graphismes sont un peu trop simplets à mon goûts.
Les noms des sections de ta UITableView sont peu lisibles (Health  et Welbeing).
Pourquoi ne pas avoir pensé à utiliser des indicateurs en « forme » de clope ?
Avec le titre sur le filtre et le reste ? Bon, ok, c'est une idée comme ça assez classique quand on parle de clope, mais bon...

iPhone Jailbreaké je présume ?


----------



## da capo (15 Mai 2012)

et quand on n'a pas de iPhone, on continue de fumer ?


----------



## geoffrey (15 Mai 2012)

@larme : le design minimaliste était un choix, pour les indicateurs en forme de clope, je sais pas si montrer des clopes à un mec qui arrete de fumer est une bonne idée , pour les titres des tableview, je peut effectivement foncer un peu le tout, merci en tout cas 

@da capo : une version android est en cours de dev, sinon pour une version ipad/mac je sais pas, ca dépendra si kwit se télécharge beaucoup et de mon temps !


----------



## geoffrey (25 Juillet 2012)

Quelques mise à jour.

La version actuelle est la 1.3, l'application est payante depuis la version 1.2 et est quasi en permanence dans le top 25 des applications payantes "Forme et Santé"  (avec comme meilleure place la 9e).

J'ai fait une petite vidéo de présentation de l'application pour ceux que ça intéresse : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2Pe5djH9BA&feature=plcp


----------



## r e m y (25 Juillet 2012)

ca à l'air sympa!

Je pense que je vais me mettre à fumer (50 ans c'est pas trop tard pour s'y mettre, si?) pour pouvoir ensuite utiliser cette application


----------



## geoffrey (25 Juillet 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> ca à l'air sympa!
> 
> Je pense que je vais me mettre à fumer (50 ans c'est pas trop tard pour s'y mettre, si?) pour pouvoir ensuite utiliser cette application



C'est une idée 

Ma prochaine application sera pour tout le monde, pas seulement pour les fumeurs, j'espère qu'elle te plaira !


----------



## woulf (27 Juillet 2012)

Par curiosité, peux tu indiquer le nombre de downloads totaux, je suis toujours curieux, on publie des apps aussi, de voir à quel nombre de DL correspondent les placements dans les charts


----------



## geoffrey (1 Août 2012)

Vidéo mise à jour http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xsjce8_kwit-arreter-de-fumer-devient-un-jeu_tech


----------



## geoffrey (19 Septembre 2012)

Avis à la populace 

Si des gens connaissent des rédacteurs de blogs FR, j'aimerais relayer une promo de mon app du 1er au 5octobre pour "célébrer" la hausse des prix du tabac en France 

Le communiqué de presse est la : http://kwit.fr/media/kwit_v14_PR_fr.pdf


----------



## geoffrey (6 Mars 2013)

Big news  Kwit est maintenant disponible pour iPad !

KwitHD : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id599443262


----------



## geoffrey (4 Octobre 2013)

Quelques infos supplémentaires 

Kwit v1 est devenu gratuit : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kwit-quit-smoking-is-a-game/id525441365?mt=8

J'ai sortit Kwit v2, avec une interface totalement repensée "iOS7" et de nouvelles fonctionnalités : https://itunes.apple.com/app/kwit-2-quit-smoking-is-game/id706296081


----------

